# Self closing hinge removal



## Termite

The spring tension is probably fairly insignificant. If you can't get the pin out, then unscrew the hinges from the jamb.


----------



## joed

The pin is held in by the spring tension. Usually you sick something into one of the other holes twist and release tensionon spring. Remove the pin. Then move the pin to the next hole. Repeat until tension is removed.


----------



## Maintenance 6

If I understand your description right, these are medium to heavy duty spring hinges and not the kind you'd find on a screen door. Use a punch in one of the holes around the top and release the tension on the spring. Then you can remove the pin and move it to another hole. You'll have to repeat the process several times until you have all of the tension released. DO NOT take the screws out until the tension has been released, unless you like having your fingers caught in a trap. When you rehang the door, you'll need to wind the tension back into the spring. If they are double acting (door swings both ways), you only need to release the tension on one side to remove the door. Be careful. These hinges love to pinch fingers.


----------



## dgates12

*same kinda question....*

I am in need of doing the same thing to my self closing hinged door. So if I am reading this correctly, I can just release all the tension in the hinge and it will separate like a "typical" hinge and I can lift off the door? Or do I need to unscrew the hinges from the actual door frame and take it all off in one piece?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Evstarr

I read it as need to unscrew the hinge from the jamb and remove the whole thing with the door.


----------



## GiGi1968

I need to do the same, but my hinge is 24 yrs old it only has 1 place to unscrew, that's at the very top, i have turned it so many times and can't find any pins, dont know what to do at this point


----------



## rogerwh

Will this help?


https://www.stanleyhardwarefordoors.com/files/6215/4272/8604/Spring_Hinges_SAH010_WEB.pdf



Roger


----------

